# System Info in browser?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There use to be a way to access the system info screen in a browser. If you went to...

http://<Stream IP>:49152/sysinfo/

However when I try it now it goes to the page but none of the info is filled in. If I pull up the web console in Firefox it appears there is some sort of javascript error that might be causing the page to fail. However if I pull up the sysinfo inside the iOS app it shows basically the same page but with the data filled in. Is there some alternate way to display this info in a browser? Or have they disabled that functionality in the latest release?


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> There use to be a way to access the system info screen in a browser. If you went to...
> 
> http://<Stream IP>:49152/sysinfo/
> 
> However when I try it now it goes to the page but none of the info is filled in. If I pull up the web console in Firefox it appears there is some sort of javascript error that might be causing the page to fail. However if I pull up the sysinfo inside the iOS app it shows basically the same page but with the data filled in. Is there some alternate way to display this info in a browser? Or have they disabled that functionality in the latest release?


Dan,

The info filled in both in Chrome and IE.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you running a Roamio with the latest software? Or a standalone Stream with version 20.4.7?

This worked fine in the last version, so I assume it's something to do with the update. I also tried accessing the page via Safari on my iPad and the same thing happened, it didn't fill in any of the info.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Are you running a Roamio with the latest software? Or a standalone Stream with version 20.4.7?
> 
> This worked fine in the last version, so I assume it's something to do with the update. I also tried accessing the page via Safari on my iPad and the same thing happened, it didn't fill in any of the info.


Roamio Plus with built in Stream...Roamio on MoCA, pc on wired ethernet. Running latest software.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

works for me on the stand alone stream.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just tried again and now it's working. Maybe the Stream crashed and rebooted or something


----------

